# Fiocchi Steelmax 12 gauge 3" Shotshells



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I have 140 3" 3 shot shells and 52 3" 2 shot shells. 125 rounds of the 3 shot is in their boxes and the rest is loose. $60.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Location?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in Draper.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I driving to Phoenix in Saturday though so I could meet anywhere alon I-15.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I just found 37 more rounds of 2 shot that I will include as well.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll take'em. I live in Ogden. I'll PM you my info. :grin:


----------

